# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Kush ishte Jezui?! Njeri (profet), bir zoti apo zot??!!

## mensuri

Pohimi se Jezui eshte edhe bir zoti edhe zot ka qene gjithnje i mbeshtjellur me mjegull! A eshte e mundur qe te zbulohet e verteta duke perdorur vetem argumentet nga Bibla?! Shpresojme qe po! Prandaj, ju lutem gjithe atyre qe deshirojne te pergjigjen, perdorni argumente!

Ta rikujtojme njehere se c'eshte monoteizmi. Fjala monoteizëm rrjedh nga fjala greke mono = një dhe Theos = Perëndi që ka kuptimin: *Besimi në një Perëndi të vetëm si krijuesi dhe sunduesi i botës, dhe i universit.*

Prandaj, a mund te themi se krishteret jane monotesita??

Nese po, atehere duhet te pohojme se Jezui eshte i vetmi zot qe ekziston. Duhet te pohojme se Jezui eshte krijues, furnizues dhe sundues i gjithesise.
Por, pohimi i te krishtereve se Fjala eshte Jezui e hedh poshte monoteizmin.

Gjoni 1:1 Në fillim ishte Fjala (Jezui) dhe Fjala ishte pranë Perëndisë, dhe Fjala ishte Perëndi.

Gjoni 1:2 Ai (fjala) ishte në fillim me Perëndinë.

Prandaj, nga keto dy vargje duhet pranuar se te krishtert jane politesita dhe pohimi i tyre se besojne nje Zot eshte i pasakte.

C'eshte e verteta ne lidhje me Jezuin??!

Kete te vertete mund ta mesojme nga fjalet e tij!

Mateu 16:15 Ai u tha atyre: ``Po ju, kush thoni se jam unë?``. 16 Dhe Simon Pjetri duke u përgjigjur tha: ``*Ti je Krishti, Biri i Perëndisë të gjallë``*. 17 Dhe Jezusi duke përgjigjur u tha: ``I lumur je ti, o Simon, bir i Jonas, sepse këtë nuk ta zbuloi as mishi as gjaku, *por Ati im që është në qiej*.

Ketu Jezui nuk e mohon se eshte bir i perendise, dhe njeherit i thote Simonit se kete nuk ta zbuloi kush pos Atit tim qe eshte ne qiej.

Mateu 15:13 ``Çdo bimë që *Ati im qiellor* nuk e ka mbjellë, do të shkulet me rrënjë.

Mateu 18:35 Kështu do të veprojë me ju edhe *Ati im qiellor*,..........

Por, kush eshte Ati ne qiej?

Mateu 5:48 Jini, pra, të përkryer, ashtu siç është i përsosur* Ati juaj, që është në qiej*``.

Mateu 6:1 ``Mos e jepni lëmoshën tuaj para njerëzve, me qëllim që ata t`ju admirojnë; përndryshe nuk do të shpërbleheni* te Ati juaj, që është në qiej*.

Mateu 6:14 Sepse në qoftë se ju ua falni njerëzve gabimet e tyre, *Ati juaj qiellor do t`jua falë edhe juve*;

Keto vargje jane argumente se Ati qiellor i Jezuit eshte Ati qiellor i te gjithe njerezimit. Prandaj, mund te themi se Jezui eshte nje njeri si te gjithe te tjeret ose mund te themi se te gjithe ne jemi bij te zotit (te njejte me Jezuin).

Kete e deshmon me se miri thenia e Jezuit:

Gjoni 20:17 Jezusi i tha: ``Mos më prek, sepse ende nuk u ngjita te Ati im; por shko te vëllezërit e mi dhe u thuaj atyre se unë po ngjitem* tek Ati im dhe Ati juaj, te Perëndia im dhe Perëndia juaj*``.

Pra, Ati qiellor eshte Zoti i Vertete, Ai eshte Ati qiellor i Jezuit dhe Ati qiellor i tere njerezimit, Perendia i Jezuit dhe Perendia i tere njerezimit.

C'eshte Jezui?

Per ta kuptuar se c'eshte Jezui, bir njeriu apo bir zoti, na mjaftojne pereseri fjalet e vete Jezuit.

Gjoni 5:26 Sepse, sikurse Ati ka jetë në vetvete, kështu ia ka dhënë dhe Birit të ketë jetë në vetvete; 27 dhe i ka dhënë gjithashtu autoritet të gjykojë, *sepse është Bir i njeriut.*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Hotlani

Eshte veshtire te dyshifrohet kjo ceshtje.Cdo kus e shef ndryshe nga kend veshtrimi i vet,edhe ateqofte nga aspekti kofesional apo ndonje aspekt tjeter

----------


## mensuri

[QUOTE=Hotlani;3596155]Eshte veshtire te dyshifrohet kjo ceshtje.Cdo kus e shef ndryshe nga kend veshtrimi i vet,edhe ateqofte nga aspekti kofesional apo ndonje aspekt tjeter[/QUOTE

E sakte!

----------


## piu

> Prandaj, a mund te themi se krishteret jane monotesita??
> 
> Nese po, atehere duhet te pohojme se Jezui eshte i vetmi zot qe ekziston. Duhet te pohojme se Jezui eshte krijues, furnizues dhe sundues i gjithesise.
> Por, pohimi i te krishtereve se Fjala eshte Jezui e hedh poshte monoteizmin.
> 
> Gjoni 1:1 Në fillim ishte Fjala (Jezui) dhe Fjala ishte pranë Perëndisë, dhe Fjala ishte Perëndi.
> 
> Gjoni 1:2 Ai (fjala) ishte në fillim me Perëndinë.
> 
> ...


Mensur ti beson nje nje vezë apo jo?? Ndersa ajo eshte e perbere prej Levores, të vedhës, edhe e Bardha. Tani cfare te ben kjo ty poloteist, apo monoteist?? çfare argumenti prej kalamani na ke sjelle.. 

Edhe nje kalama 8 vjeç di ta bej ndryshimin.. vras mendjen Deri ku vazhdon injoranca njerzore?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Le dévoué

> Mensur ti beson nje nje vezë apo jo?? Ndersa ajo eshte e perbere prej Levores, të vedhës, edhe e Bardha. Tani cfare te ben kjo ty poloteist, apo monoteist?? çfare argumenti prej kalamani na ke sjelle.. 
> 
> Edhe nje kalama 8 vjeç di ta bej ndryshimin.. vras mendjen Deri ku vazhdon injoranca njerzore?


Po flasim per Zotin piu, jo per ve pulash.

----------


## piu

> Po flasim per Zotin piu, jo per ve pulash.


 Shume bukur ne qofte se po flet per te fillo e ma shpjego atehere...

----------


## Le dévoué

> Shume bukur ne qofte se po flet per te fillo e ma shpjego atehere...


Un nuk mund te them se si duhet te besosh Zotin, por te them se si e besoj un. 

Un besoi Zotin, i cili eshte ne origjine te cdo krijese, eshte ky Zot i cili e krijoi edhe Jezusin (..e jo Jezusi Zotin), eshte i pari, dhe asgje nuk i eshte i barabart. Pamvaresisht besimeve te njerzve, eshte 1 Zot, eshte Zot i tere njerzimit, e mohuam apo jo. Egzistenca e Tij, mbetet e pamohueshme perderisa te kete jete mbi toke. 

Njeriu i cili gjindet ne nje ishull te vetmuar, e i cili nuk ka njeri per t'ia mesuar fejen duhet vet te vie ne perfundim se egziston 1 Zot i cili ka krijuar ate, ishullin dhe detin i cili e rrethon. E jo t'ia qellon se egziston shpirti i shenjt, biri i Zotit i cili eshte vet Zoti dhe qe shpirti i shenjt + biri i Zotit, pra Zoti plus vet Zoti = te jet Zoti. Ketij njeriu kot i'a shpjegon trinitetin me arrat e kokosit.

----------


## mensuri

> Mensur ti beson nje nje vezë apo jo?? Ndersa ajo eshte e perbere prej Levores, të vedhës, edhe e Bardha. Tani cfare te ben kjo ty poloteist, apo monoteist?? çfare argumenti prej kalamani na ke sjelle.. 
> 
> Edhe nje kalama 8 vjeç di ta bej ndryshimin.. vras mendjen Deri ku vazhdon injoranca njerzore?


Eshte per keqardhje qe nuk keni njohuri mbi fjalen monoteist apo politeist! *Besimi ne nje veze (duke perfshire levoren, te verdhen dhe te bardhen) nuk te ben as monoteist e as politeist.* 
Prandaj, nese e ke lexuar temen me vemendje, do ta kishe verejtur se ketu jane te mire se ardhur te gjithe ata qe pergjigjen me argumente (nga bibla).

Te them edhe nje gje... askush nuk ka nevoje te besoj ne nje veze sepse ate cdo kush e ka pare... kurse te besosh Zotin do te thote ta besosh pa e pare,  ta besosh vetem ne baze te shenjave(mrekullive) te cilat i shfaqi ne mesin e njerezve, edhe ato permes Profeteve te Tij, te cilet i zgjodhi nga vete lloji i njerezimit.  
Nese njerezit do ta kishin pare Zotin, nuk do te quhej me BESIM.

----------


## mensuri

> Po flasim per Zotin piu, jo per ve pulash.


Te lumte..... 

Por, sidoqofte, ne e respektojme piun qe zgjodhi nje lloj argumenti... po them nje lloj argumenti, sepse krahasimi i natyres se Zotit me vezen e pules eshte cmenduri.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## mensuri

> Un nuk mund te them se si duhet te besosh Zotin, por te them se si e besoj un. 
> 
> Un besoi Zotin, i cili eshte ne origjine te cdo krijese, eshte ky Zot i cili e krijoi edhe Jezusin (..e jo Jezusi Zotin), eshte i pari, dhe asgje nuk i eshte i barabart. Pamvaresisht besimeve te njerzve, eshte 1 Zot, eshte Zot i tere njerzimit, e mohuam apo jo. Egzistenca e Tij, mbetet e pamohueshme perderisa te kete jete mbi toke. 
> 
> Njeriu i cili gjindet ne nje ishull te vetmuar, e i cili nuk ka njeri per t'ia mesuar fejen duhet vet te vie ne perfundim se egziston 1 Zot i cili ka krijuar ate, ishullin dhe detin i cili e rrethon. E jo t'ia qellon se egziston shpirti i shenjt, biri i Zotit i cili eshte vet Zoti dhe qe shpirti i shenjt + biri i Zotit, pra Zoti plus vet Zoti = te jet Zoti. Ketij njeriu kot i'a shpjegon trinitetin me arrat e kokosit.


Shpejgimi i Trinitetit eshte gjeja me e komplikuar per te cilen kam degjuar deri me sot........ pos, nese deshiron ta bindesh vetveten se eshte e vertete e pastaj cdo shpjegim te duket i logjikshem.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Gregu

Gjoni 10:30 "Unë dhe Ati jemi një ''.

----------


## Peniel

Jezusi ishte Perëndi, u bë njeri për pak kohë, u ngrit në lavdi si Bir i njeriut dhe u rikthye në pozitën e tij si Perëndi.


Nëse ju myslimanët nuk arrini ta kuptoni këtë fakt apo edhe Trinitetin vetë, nuk është faji ynë por i juaji. E kemi shpjeguar me qindra herë dhe është analizuar hollësisht kjo temë, dhe megjithatë vazhdoni të provokoni, thua se i zgjidhët problemet tuaja dhe tashmë ju kanë ngelur problemet e të tjerëve. Kur të zgjidhni problemin e errësirës që keni në mendjen tuaj, mendjengushtësinë dhe zemërngurtësinë që ju karakterizon, atëhere ejani të flasim përsëri. Deri atëhere qëndroni në shtëpinë tuaj dhe mos kaloni nga oborri i tjetrit për ti dhënë leksione se si duhet të ecë në jetën e tij. Dhe ne si të krishterë, ndjekës të Krishtit, nuk kemi nevojë për mësimet tuaja dhe as për diturinë tuaj djallëzore dhe njerëzore.



Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

